# CatFish Kayaking in the Rain.



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had an itch for some fresh fish, but I got my boat all freshly painted and looking nice to sell so I didn’t want to get it dirty, so I decided to take the ol Kayak out last night with the rain coat for a few hours down at one of my super-secret creeks. I knew for a fact this creek had channels and Flatheads but last night I discovered it’s got blue cats as well. Very nice temperatures last night, almost 70 degrees in February at 9pm.


Using cut mullet and less than a dozen small live baits I ended up catching 4 flatheads and one blue cat in less than 3 hours before the rain got to annoying . This creek is only about 2 feet deep in most places; I have been channel catfishing the deep holes 5-8 feet all summer long, some trips we would catch 30 channel cats a piece in these holes. Strange thing is I did not catch any channel cats last night.



Generally I let everything go I catch in this creek and I think that’s what makes it such a great fishery is that nobody, I mean Nobody fishes it because it looks to shallow. 
All in all it was a good couple of hours, the big flathead was 12lbs and the blue was right at 8lbs.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice catch CH!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

CH i gotta get up with you on some of this river brackish and river fishing, i can do the bay but anywhere near a rivermouth area and i cant catch anything, idk what im doing wrong. the gf and i need a tutorial for brackish and fresh water around here bad.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a channel cat clip from the creek, I got this guy and many others a few weeks ago. Most of the cats are hefty in the creek averaging over 5lbs even the channel cats.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xQbN5jjLD-k


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

rufus1138 said:


> CH i gotta get up with you on some of this river brackish and river fishing, i can do the bay but anywhere near a rivermouth area and i cant catch anything, idk what im doing wrong. the gf and i need a tutorial for brackish and fresh water around here bad.



Kayaking or boating?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You beat me to it to catch a flat off of a kayak. I WANNA GO FOR A SLEIGH RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

yakking


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You say you are selling your boat, what kind of boat are you replacing it with?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> You say you are selling your boat, what kind of boat are you replacing it with?


Big Boy 22-24 foot Sea Ark


----------

